# Writing > General Writing >  what drives you to write the way you write?

## cacian

I guess everyone has a real reason or an explanation deep down that drives one to write the way one writes.
I write because I enjoy it and I write the way I write because I look up to what I write.
I present stories in a way that I would like them to parallel reality.
That is my real drive.

----------


## Raven Falcon.

> I guess everyone has a reason or an explanation deep down that drives us to write the way we write.
> I write because I enjoy it and I write the way I write because I look up to what I write.
> I present stories which I would like to parallel reality and that is my real drive.


What mainly drives me to write? The happenings in our time, and the human condition of the current world. 
My secondary drive would be my life's experiences like the death of a loved one or a close friend. 

Stylistically, it depends on whose work I've just read before I write a particular piece. This late I am deeply invested in John Milton and Dante. You can hence expect my going-to-be-finished piece to exhibit both authors' writing style.

----------


## osho

> I guess everyone has a real reason or an explanation deep down that drives one to write the way one writes.
> I write because I enjoy it and I write the way I write because I look up to what I write.
> I present stories in a way that I would like them to parallel reality.
> That is my real drive.


You sound interesting, and with your new topic every time I get hooked to the Literature Network Forums I find you an interesting, lady or (man?) Yes I have something somewhat that mirrors yours too that drives me to write the way I do.

I have something to share all of you guys and girls, something I experience directly in life with things I bump into everyday and something I kind of read or learn from books, 

Cacain, there is a primeval urge, something that stirs up me the way the wind blows and sweep away whirls of dusts. 

Writing is a mystic experience at times and I kind of go deeper and deeper into the realm to experience something and out of that I write the way I do

----------


## cacian

osho I thank you very much for your lovely post and I am glad you find my threads interesting. 
I agree that the urge to write is deeper then anything I have ever experienced such a liberating phenomenal act that absolulety addictive and healing at the same time.
I find words mesmerising and creating an idea out of putting words together is simply unique and eternally rewarding. :Tongue:

----------


## Raven Falcon.

> osho I thank you very much for your lovely post and I am glad you find my threads interesting. 
> I agree that the urge to write is deeper then anything I have ever experienced such a liberating phenomenal act that absolulety addictive and healing at the same time.
> I find words mesmerising and creating an idea out of putting words together is simply unique and eternally rewarding.


When I have something to say and that something is troubling me, I would write to free it from my mind.

----------


## Delta40

What drives me to write the way I write? Ask my psychiatrist! A tatty journal for one thing that I cart around everywhere filled with observation and experiences which I'm going through. Ideas that occur to me. I read in bits and pieces and research information vigorously and then get crazy notions that I might somehow form a hypothesis and join all the dots. I wonder really what it is I am aiming for. 

My poem_ Empty Drawers_ recently landed me in hospital. I consider it a fine piece of work if anyone cares to read it in the poetry forum but feeling overwhelmingly creative as a writer one moment then totally disconnecting with the world is costly to me. I can't shake the drive off though and I certainly couldn't imagine going through my life without a pen in my hand.

----------


## miyako73

I write to disturb myself when I am comfortable and to comfort myself when I am disturbed.

----------


## Shea

I write because I enjoy it. Now that I'm starting to write longer pieces, I find it's a lot like simply reading a book. I never have an outline, but a sort of rough idea in my head. My plot morphs as I go along, new characters and situations I hadn't planned on spring up, sometimes in entertaining ways. 

I also write about what is fascinating to me. These first two books are about Ireland. The second one partly takes place in 1715 and also includes a lot of real mythology and legends, so I've been doing a TON of research.

Like Raven, I also am influenced by what I read. Sometimes, this is a hinderence as I tend to read a lot of the classics, so I end up with a lot of purple prose in my writing. I never realized I did this until my editor pointed it out.

----------


## cacian

> What drives me to write the way I write? Ask my psychiatrist! A tatty journal for one thing that I cart around everywhere filled with observation and experiences which I'm going through. Ideas that occur to me. I read in bits and pieces and research information vigorously and then get crazy notions that I might somehow form a hypothesis and join all the dots. I wonder really what it is I am aiming for. 
> 
> My poem_ Empty Drawers_ recently landed me in hospital. I consider it a fine piece of work if anyone cares to read it in the poetry forum but feeling overwhelmingly creative as a writer one moment then totally disconnecting with the world is costly to me. I can't shake the drive off though and I certainly couldn't imagine going through my life without a pen in my hand.


Hi Delta40 how do you mean landed you in hospital?

----------


## The Truth

My writing seems to be a lyrical culmination of all my surroundings. They aren't actually lyrics but whatever I write I feel has to have a certain lyrical feel to it no matter what the subject is, poetry or prose, and I think my writing is just a through the looking glass kind of thing. Music, literature, movies and what not, it's easy to find inspiration even when you blend all of those objects together.

----------


## chrissponias

When I write a poem or a story I feel that my magical inspiration writes on my behalf. This invisible inspiration is what makes me desire to write something. It is an impulse, an incentive; something that has an enigmatic power.

----------


## Delta40

> Hi Delta40 how do you mean landed you in hospital?


To cut a long story short, I got fixated on the idea of the depths of empty drawers and started researching it. I periodically go through phases where I function on next to no sleep whatsoever and this was one of those times and I was on overload with all the info I was reading (needlessly) coupled with all the hypergraphic writing in my journal and I had a psychotic break due to the fact that I somehow became connected to everything in the universe and couldn't develop a single hypothesis to explain it. 

It's a good poem though!

I believe it might be caused by psychosis through epilepsy but I'm still working with the psychiatrist.

----------


## Darcy88

Life. Pain, joy, suffering, delight, love, loss, nature, God, women, everything......

----------


## The Truth

> To cut a long story short, I got fixated on the idea of the depths of empty drawers and started researching it. I periodically go through phases where I function on next to no sleep whatsoever and this was one of those times and I was on overload with all the info I was reading (needlessly) coupled with all the hypergraphic writing in my journal and I had a psychotic break due to the fact that I somehow became connected to everything in the universe and couldn't develop a single hypothesis to explain it. 
> 
> It's a good poem though!
> 
> I believe it might be caused by psychosis through epilepsy but I'm still working with the psychiatrist.


I would absolutely love to read that poem. :O

----------


## Delta40

> I would absolutely love to read that poem. :O


here you are: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=69874

----------


## The Truth

> here you are: http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=69874


Awesome work. :O Really a fresh idea, you don't see that in poetry too often anymore.

----------


## wormofthebooks

I write because I consider it a challenge to create something impossible. It's not often you meet someone in the real world who prefers "the book to the movie". I wish everyone could feel what I feel when I read a good book. There is a certain satisfaction mixed with the sadness of it being over afterwards that drives me to write something that creates the same sensation in others. Writing is meditation, therapy, and expression. I'm sure we all sink into a sensual fantasy as we watch our words take form. It's wonderful to be able to design and discover and share what's inside ourselves.

----------


## Monamy

I write because I can bring my imagination to life with my writing. I think that's why any artist does his craft. Our imagination sometimes becomes too big for our little minds to handle, and so we free it out in paper or drawing boards or music sheets because we'll go crazy if we don't.

I write because if I don't I'll go insane =)

----------

